# Waxing the Router



## garyb (Sep 19, 2004)

I recently read on one of the wood forums about waxing the top of the tablesaw. I gave it a try and wow, what a difference in how smooth things glide across it. Soooo.... the question is, what about router table tops and the plate on the base of the router? Since my router table is not metal, nor is the base plate on my router, is there one wax better than another or one wax fits all?

A warning to all my fellow woodworkers. If ya wax it up, be real careful the first time you run something across the surface. I was ready for the friction of my tabletop and before I knew it, I was deep into the piece of wood I was cutting. It could very easily have been my hand. Just be careful.  

Gary


----------



## JimH (Sep 21, 2004)

Waxing is a good idea, I had not thought of doing it to my router table. Dumb me - I spray my table saw, scroll saw and band saw tables with silicone to make them slide easier. I also use bees wax (from a broken candle) on the blades. That does wonders too. Thanks.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You might want to rethink spraying saw tables ,or anything else in a woodworking area, with silicone. Silicon contamination can adversly affect any finishing you may do.

regards
jerry


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I work in the automotive collision repair business, and silicone is the biggest NO-NO that you can do. Silicone will make a great refinish project look like some one did it in their back yard. We use all sorts of wax and grease removers on the vehicle to prepare it for fine refinishing jobs, but silicone is the one of the biggest pains in the rumpus that we deal with. With that being said, I personally would never use silicone in a wood project area as the silicone can be absorbed into the pores of the wood and contaminate a great wood refinish project. Silicone molecules attatch to anything and everything and they are very clingy.


----------



## garyb (Sep 19, 2004)

So now that we know what wax not to use, we're all ears on what we should be using. Can anybody help there?

Thanks in advance,
Gary


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Wax*

Use any good wood wax. It will prevent rust, ease friction and not hurt the wood.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been using Butcher's wax on my table saw, chop saw, drill press, joiner, and router table for several years. The wax is easily applied and buffed to give a really nice protective and smooth finish.

Bill


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

Would your common variety car wax work? Something like paste Turtle Wax?


----------



## garyb (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, good or bad, that's what I used, and for now it seems fine. I have some bee's wax but I've never gotten it to work for anything so for now it stays in the cupboard. Before I forget, I also waxed the fence. So far, so good. Guess we'll see some day when I finish something.

Now don't get me wrong, but seems to me, whatever wax you use, if it dries and you buff it out, it shouldn't make any difference what kind of wax it was? Only way you would get bad wax on a board is if there was any residue around. I know, just splitting hairs here.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have been using a product for years. The name of it is "Top Cote" it contains no silicones or oils. It has no effect on the finishes of a project. It is a spray can and lasts a long time. I spray it on the table saw, jointer, the saw fence, the band saw and the drill press table. Spray it on wipe over the surface and let it dry a couple minutes, the wipe it with a paper towel. Woodnut65


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Johnson's paste wax or Minwax Paste Finishing Wax is what I use here.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

My brother uses Bore Butter on his table saw top. It sets outside year round under his carport with a cover on it. He will use it on his saw 2 or 3 times a year and does not has a speck of rust showing. This is what they use for Primitive Fire Arms. I have not tried it yet. But will soon.


----------



## cschoolland (Sep 19, 2005)

My experience has been great with Minwax paste finishing wax. I've tried several brands, all of which wear off eventually. Minwax seems to last the longest.


----------

